# World's Slimmest Watch



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

What's the slimmest watch you've got/had?

I have a Titan Edge which has a 1.15mm quartz movement with a case of around 4mm and claims to

be the slimmest watch curently available anywhere in the world?

Cheers

Gary


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

GaryH said:


> What's the slimmest watch you've got/had?
> 
> I have a Titan Edge which has a 1.15mm quartz movement with a case of around 4mm and claims to
> 
> ...


This one is mine.

Le Cheminant 1822 quartz hologram watch.

5.5mm thick.










Roy


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

That's a great hologram face Roy.

Gary


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here is a 7.5mm (Including domed crystal) NOS Limited Edition Girard Perregaux 28 Jewel Automatic, just found it in the safe.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Skagen for me


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Roy said:


> Here is a 7.5mm (Including domed crystal) NOS Limited Edition Girard Perregaux 28 Jewel Automatic, just found it in the safe.


Thats nice,Roy - what else have you got in that safe of yours?

BTW - is the GP for sale?


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Roy said:


> Here is a 7.5mm (Including domed crystal) NOS Limited Edition Girard Perregaux 28 Jewel Automatic, just found it in the safe.


Roy

That's a great GP. Is it for sale?

Cheers

Gary


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Roy said:


> Here is a 7.5mm (Including domed crystal) NOS Limited Edition Girard Perregaux 28 Jewel Automatic, just found it in the safe.


Wish I could find one of those in my safe.

Bet you can walk into your safe Roy









Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have two large safes









Everything is for sale but it aint cheap, it retailed at 2750 Swiss Francs, email me if interested and would like a good price.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

USEDMODEL said:


> Wish I could find one of those in my safe.
> 
> Bet you can walk into your safe Roy
> 
> ...


I could if I was two years old. They are only two foot high.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just realised where it has come from,









It is on Appro from a Swiss supplier and has to go back by the 20th if it is not sold, therefore I could let it go at a ver good price rather than have to return it.

Here are more details for anyone interested.

Limited Edition Girard Perregaux NOS No. 327 28 Jewel Automatic wind.

34mm All steel case with signed crown and display back.

Signed leather strap with signed buckle.

I have the Papers and boxes but the inner box has perrished somehow and the burgundy colouring is tacky and comes off when touched.

Watch is mint.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Roy said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I could find one of those in my safe.
> ...


Walk in safe 'FOR SALE' only suitable for a 2ft high Womble.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I am more interested what NOS or vintage chrono's or vintage divers may be hiding in there


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


I didn`t know people from Cardiff were called Wombles


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyway back on topic, this is my thinest at 6.5mm including domed crystal









*Perona, 17 Jewels, Swiss, circa 1960`s/early `70`s?*


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


They're from Wimbledon, you Scottich fruitcake.
















Don't you know anything Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


Of course I do, that`s why the Cardiff connection supprised me









BTW that would be Scotti*s*h fruitcake, ya grate dafty


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Scot(tich) was in reference to your size


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


Whoa yo calling tich taffy? I`m 5`8 inma socks, ya daft leek


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

That is very, very nice Roy


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Whoa yo calling tich taffy? I`m 5`8 inma socks, ya daft leek


I'm 5'9'' in my socks, TICH


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

So anyway, anyone else got some thin watches?


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> So anyway, anyone else got some thin watches?


Yes Mac.
















This is 5.5mm high










so I am nearly 5 of these watches taller than you

This one is 6.5mm high










but only 4 of these watches taller than you


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

A few more skinny watches to be going on with:










Raymond Weil quartz, Services 17-jewel, Accurist 21-jewel

Oris, Cyma Cymaflex


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Like that Oris Rich, nicely detailed; like the surround on the date window.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Not all that slim, I know, but its the thinnest that I have.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Well this is my entry Jaquet-Girard mechanical










It's about 7 mm thick and you hardly know you have it on.

Think I will wear this for a while today.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> Not all that slim, I know, but its the thinnest that I have.


Interesting. Where did you find that Roger?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Paul,

Clearance stock on the 'bay about 18 months back.

Movmt is a Casio 2323.

Roger


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

this is my thinnest poljot movment.










bowie


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

Ahhh, same here Mr. Hawk, only I have the bloack dialed version:


----------

